# 2nd leg seaway challenge



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys scores posted yet from first leg and web site link please ...And any info to make it easy to get to 2nd leg location and postal code and start time.. sure makes it easy to attend and get there, also 40 or 20 targets muddy or dry... ...thanks in advance...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Napanee*

Ted and others

The shoot will be a 40 target shoot (lower 20 and Upper 20)
With the course comming back to the club house for targets 20 and 21. For those who will bring there own lunch. The course is surprisingly
dry for this time of year there are some spots that are wet, I walked it today in regular work boots, but if there is a big turn out rubber boots will be needed for certian sections as usual (Mike A is planning on using wood chips in these areas but ??? we will see)

I'll get the Address and post it tomorrow


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I checked the website yesterday and so far no updated postings for 2010 were up. Hopefully after the second leg the scores will show up. 
The current standings will be as you finished at Picton's shoot. LOL

See you at Napanee Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where*

address and postal code please as I remember directions in oaa book where wrong exit stated...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> address and postal code please as I remember directions in oaa book where wrong exit stated...


Exit 401 at Hwy 41 proceed north to Drive-in Rd. head west to the end turn right onto Beechwood Rd. watch for signs entrance will be on your right at a sharp left.

Randy


----------



## mamande2 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Results from 1st leg*

We found the results :

http://www.seawaychallenge.bravehost.com/index.html


Can't wait for the 2nd leg. :smile:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Here are the directions ted*

Can't you remember from year to year?

Just Kidding

753 Beechwood Road
K7R 3L1

Thanks
Tinker


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*conditions*

can you guys keep us posted on conditions like how deep is the mud and water just want to know if I need hip or chest waders ... lol lol


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can you guys keep us posted on conditions like how deep is the mud and water just want to know if I need hip or chest waders ... lol lol


You better wear chest waders and bring a rope so someone can pull you out of the mud.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ya*

no that would be a come along ... lol lol looks like we may see sun ....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*full body rubbers for you*

Ankle high for CK

LOL
Just kidding


We will be working on sat at the course and i'll post the conditions sat night

Thanks






CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can you guys keep us posted on conditions like how deep is the mud and water just want to know if I need hip or chest waders ... lol lol


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*rubber boots*

Are in order from my understanding

Its not to bad but after 120+ shooters go through it will get messy

Se ya there
Tink


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*how deep*

how deep and is there lots of water or surface mud.....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

It wasn't too bad when I was there. A couple of bad holes 15-20 feet long, but you can certainly navigate around them. I was there in 10" gore tex boots and I would wear them again tomorrow no problem. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*grrreat*

thanks will leave waders at home see ya there...


----------

